# Rabbit/Squirell question



## shanejo (Oct 28, 2011)

What is best time of day to hunt rabbit? Also any tips for getting squirrels. Have had no luck with them the last couple times. Thanks!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tru-N-Sea (Jul 1, 2005)

Ive hunted both during all kinds of weather at different times and had success. Its a matter of being out there. Squirrel are most active during the morning and dusk hours, rabbit, well, they can be kicked up about anytime from my experiences.
For squirrel I find a stand of hardwoods then sit and wait. After things settle down they start to come back out...keep your eyes to the trees!
I got this bushytail today at about 12:10pm.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

any time you can go.
early and late seems to be good, but honestly i have done well mid day. i don't think they really care when they are active. 
there are perfect times though, a warm sunny morning after a cold blustery night will often find them out and enjoying themselves.


----------

